# Predator Magazines



## eyemall (Jul 5, 2010)

What is your favorite Predator magazine? I have been picking up Predatorxtreme for a while and it has some interesting articles.Are there any other good ones that you read?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I like Predatorxtreme and Trapper & Predator Caller


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I like Predatorxtreme and Trapper & Predator Caller


X2
Here is a review I did of Predator Xtreme on my blog last year. ET 
http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2009/01/predator-xtreme.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+2 for Predator xtreme


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Predatorxtreme and Trapper and Predator Caller


----------



## lswoody (Jul 16, 2010)

Don't get any. Mainly read articles on the interne.t


----------

